

HP WebOS Services Shutdown - jdmt
http://pivotce.com/2014/10/16/hp-to-shut-down-catalog-and-cloud-services/

======
mjcohen
I was just at a Best Buy (Westfield Culver City) which had a banner near some
TVs that touted WebOS.

------
weatherlight
I loved the Palm pre & WebOS when it came out. RIP Palm.

